# خمسة مفاتيح في الضيقات !!!



## mary naeem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]خمسة مفاتيح في الضيقات*​*[FONT=&quot] !!![/FONT]*​ 



 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الضيقة هى شركة حب فى آلام وصليب الرب يسوع، لذلك قال القديس الأنبا بولا: "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]". [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وللتعامل معها هناك خمسة مفاتيح:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]1. مفتاح الصلاة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالصلاة والصوم نواجه كل مشاكلنا وتجاربنا وضيقاتنا "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (مز 15:50)..[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot].الكنيسة تعودت أن تواجه الضيقة بالصلاة والصـوم ، "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (مت 21:17).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]2. مفتاح المواعيد[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تذكر وعود الله فى الكتاب المقدس، وضعها أمامك :"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنا معك ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (أع 10:18).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنا معك وأحفظك حيثما تذهب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (تك 15:28). [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا أريحكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (مت 28:11).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تدريب :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ليتك تضع خطاً مميزاً تحت مواعيد الله الواردة فى الكتاب المقدس، وتستخدمها فـى وقت الضيقة "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ذكرنى فنتحاكم معاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (أش 26:43).[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]3. مفتاح الثقة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أعلم أن الله قادر أن يغير كل شئ إلى أفضل وإلى العكس."[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (أى 2:42).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (مر 23:9). [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (مت 26:19) ليكن لك الإيمان بالله القادر على كل شئ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*






*[FONT=&quot]4. مفتاح الرجاء[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أعلم أن باب الله مفتوح أمامك على الـدوام، مهما أغلقت باقـى الأبـواب "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هاأنــذا قــد جعلــت أمامك باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (رؤ 8:3).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] لا تنظر إلى الأبواب المغلقة، ولكن أنظر إلى المفتاح الذى فى يد الله. حتى لو تأخر الله فى حل المشكلة تذكر: "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنتظر الرب وليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (مز 14:27)..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*





*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]5. مفتاح الأبدية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التطلع إلى الأبدية يخفف من وطأة الضيقة والآلام، ويرفع قلوبنا إلى الكنز السماوى. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" (2كو 17:4).[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2014)

مفتاح الصلاه
مفتاح المواعيد
مفتاح الثقه-- اعتقد الى هو الإمان
مفتاح الرجاء
مفتاح الابديه--

 اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل

 منوره يا مارى بمواضيعه الرائعه من جديد
 الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية والروعة 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2014)

*منورة يا مارى بمواضيعك الجميلة 
ما اجمل هذه المفاتيح 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## soul & life (4 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا يا مارى تسلم ايدك
الرب يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع يا ماري...
كم كنت بحاجه إليه ، فأتى بالوقت المناسب....
ربنا يباركك.
.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أغسطس 2014)

حقا هى مفاتيح كل الضيقات
الرب يسعدك


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 أغسطس 2014)

*ياريت تكون معانا هذه المفاتيح لاخر الطريق
 لانها هتفتح لنا باب الفردوس 
ميرسى مارى للموضوع الجميل جدا*


----------

